# How long have you been tying?



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

After reading The Cream's Post on how rewarding tying can be I thought it might be interesting to see how long you have been tying. Can you remember how you got started and what was your first fly?
I stared sixty four years ago after watching a man tie at the Cleveland Sportsmans Show. He showed me how to make a simple panfish fly using hollow deer hair, let me sit down and advised me through the construction then gave me some hooks and hair to take home. Got some thread from my mother, stuck the hook in a cork glued to a piece of wood and started tying. I'll never forget the thrill when I caught my first sunfish on that fly. Through the years I enjoyed catching trout, bass, salmon and carp on the fly's I made. Got to the point I was able to make some size 28 but that was forty years ago when the eyes were better and the hands steady. I now draw the line around size fourteen if it is an easy pattern.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

Shortdrift said:


> I stared sixty four years ago


you must be 150 years old at least. but really, when I started flyfishing only old timers were doing it it seemed, this was back in the late 70's early 80's somewhere. I tied a few flies back then. essentially hair tied onto a hook. I dont really like tying. and I dont really have the time needed to dedicate to it for a full days worth of fishing. something about putting on a fly that I tied, doing a back cast and hearing the snap of the line and knowing my fly is gone forever with one flick of the rod that bugs me. I'd rather spend a buck. I would however love to learn to tie deer hair bass bugs,


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

2 and a half years ago I believe.actually 9/25/07 was the 1st day I tried to tie a fly to be exact! just did a quick search. gotta love these forums! technology. I remember my cousin takin me steel fishing once. we were super noobs! I had a spin rod and spinner bait and had no clue what to do and didn't even kno what a steel looked like! haha. I ended up seeing fly guys catching fish so one guy walked past and asked me if i had any luck I told him not much and then I asked him what he was using and he said some nymphs. I went home that night researched it all and ordered a fly rod and some basic flys then caught my 1st fish on a fly (largemouth) and a few weeks later ordered fly tying stuff and tied all my own flies ever since that day. Its way worth it in my opinion. flies are way too expensive and it just makes fly fishing way more fun and in depth and catching a fish on a fly you tied makes its all the better!


----------



## Smokepiper (Apr 23, 2009)

About a month ago. First fly was a San Juan. First catch on something I tied myself was about two weeks ago on a little black Scud.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I started probably 6-7 years ago, but wasn't very serious about it at all until maybe 2 years ago. I actually started by tying crappie jigs, not flies. I did a lot of squirrel tail and bucktail jigs in small sizes. When I started getting serious about fly _fishing_ was when I started getting serious about fly _tying_.


----------



## MIKE*A (Apr 12, 2009)

I started a little over thirty years ago....took lessons down @ Fisherman's Quarters from Don Hochwalt (Chris's dad for those of you familiar w/the place)......Tied just about everything back then.....not so diverse w/my tying anymore....I do enjoy spinning/stacking deer hair.

Mike


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Technically been flyfishing for 15 years or so, seriously been flyfishing for less than a year. Been tying for about the same time, just less than a year. 


Thousands of dollars later...I'd like to think I have every fly tying material known to man.


----------



## flyman (Aug 9, 2007)

fly fishing had a very steep learning curve for me. after 4yrs of fly fishing, and a bit more than 3 yrs tying, i can say i can tie anything but the smallest dry flies(never used them anyway). yet i still learn new things. sure feels rewarding to used your own creations to fool fish.


----------



## BiteMyLine (Sep 7, 2006)

I started tying about 15 years ago. What a great gift for a fisherman at the age of 12, a fly-tying kit. Although I have never really trout fished very much until the last couple of years, I made some simple foam poppers out of some material my dad brought home from work and I was hooked. I still have some of that material left and still use those little foam ants as my go-to bluegill slaying fly. When fishing a farm pond with a buddy last year he made fun of my fly, but after 10 minutes and a dozen gills he wasn't laughing so much, but asking to give it a try. It's amazing how a few wraps of some hackle, scizzor cut foam and a black sharpie can have such a devestating appeal to gills. I quit tying for a few years, and now I'm back on it trying to perfect a crawfish pattern. Its a great way to kill cabin fever in the winter, or a rainy day when its warm.


----------

